
What is the one thing you've read that changed the course of your life? - kaisix
https://twitter.com/paulg/status/1172767548363935744
======
marsrover
For me it was The Defining Decade.

After years of drug and alcohol abuse it really put into perspective how I was
wasting my life. I would say it’s largely the reason I went back to school in
my late 20s. My life has done a complete 180 in the last half decade.

------
WarOnPrivacy
"If you believe you don't need other people, go make your own light bulb."

------
tuyenhx
4 hours work week!

I quit my job, and started a company. It is going to be 1 year old next month.

